# Συστήματα αρίθμησης βάσει βαθμού δυσκολίας



## Themis (Nov 18, 2011)

Από το σάιτ ενός Γιαπωνέζου. Χρυσωρυχείο!


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

Να του στείλουμε και το δικό μας, που λείπει, ίσως επειδή είναι τόσο απλό (έχουμε και απλά πράγματα σ' αυτή τη γλώσσα). Κάντε έναν έλεγχο, παρακαλώ.



0 | μηδέν | 0 
1 | ένα | 1 
2 | δύο | 2 
3 | τρία | 3 
4 | τέσσερα | 4 
5 | πέντε | 5 
6 | έξι | 6 
7 | εφτά (επτά) | 7 
8 | οχτώ (οκτώ) | 8 
9 | εννιά (εννέα) | 9 
10 | δέκα | 10 
11 | ένδεκα (έντεκα) | 1 + 10 
12 | δώδεκα | 12 (2*+10)
13 | δεκατρία | 10 + 3 (in one word)
14 | δεκατέσσερα | 10 + 4
15 | δεκαπέντε | 10 + 5
16 | δεκαέξι (δεκάξι) | 10 + 6 
17 | δεκαεφτά (δεκαεπτά) | 10 + 7 
18 | δεκαοχτώ (δεκαοκτώ) | 10 + 8
19 | δεκαεννιά (δεκαεννέα) | 10 + 9
20 | είκοσι | 20 
21 | είκοσι ένα | 20 + 1 (in two words from this point on)
22 | είκοσι δύο | 20 + 2 
23 | είκοσι τρία | 20 + 3 
24 | είκοσι τέσσερα | 20 + 4 
25 | είκοσι πέντε | 20 + 5 
26 | είκοσι έξι | 20 + 6 
27 | είκοσι εφτά (είκοσι επτά) | 20 + 7 
28 | είκοσι οχτώ (είκοσι οκτώ) | 20 + 8 
29 | είκοσι εννιά (είκοσι εννέα) | 20 + 9 
30 | τριάντα | 30 (3 × 10†)
31 | τριάντα ένα | 30 + 1 
32 | τριάντα δύο | 30 + 2 
33 | τριάντα τρία | 30 + 3 
34 | τριάντα τέσσερα | 30 + 4 
35 | τριάντα πέντε | 30 + 5 
36 | τριάντα έξι | 30 + 6 
37 | τριάντα εφτά (τριάντα επτά) | 30 + 7 
38 | τριάντα οχτώ (τριάντα οκτώ) | 30 + 8 
39 | τριάντα εννιά (τριάντα εννέα) | 30 + 9 
40 | σαράντα | 40 (4* × 10†)
41 | σαράντα ένα | 40 + 1 
42 | σαράντα δύο | 40 + 2 
43 | σαράντα τρία | 40 + 3 
44 | σαράντα τέσσερα | 40 + 4 
45 | σαράντα πέντε | 40 + 5 
46 | σαράντα έξι | 40 + 6 
47 | σαράντα εφτά (σαράντα επτά) | 40 + 7 
48 | σαράντα οχτώ (σαράντα οκτώ) | 40 + 8 
49 | σαράντα εννιά (σαράντα εννέα) | 40 + 9 
50 | πενήντα | 50 (5* × 10†)
51 | πενήντα ένα | 50 + 1 
52 | πενήντα δύο | 50 + 2 
53 | πενήντα τρία | 50 + 3 
54 | πενήντα τέσσερα | 50 + 4 
55 | πενήντα πέντε | 50 + 5 
56 | πενήντα έξι | 50 + 6 
57 | πενήντα εφτά (πενήντα επτά) | 50 + 7 
58 | πενήντα οχτώ (πενήντα οκτώ) | 50 + 8 
59 | πενήντα εννιά (πενήντα εννέα) | 50 + 9 
60 | εξήντα | 60 (6 × 10†)
61 | εξήντα ένα | 60 + 1 
62 | εξήντα δύο | 60 + 2 
63 | εξήντα τρία | 60 + 3 
64 | εξήντα τέσσερα | 60 + 4 
65 | εξήντα πέντε | 60 + 5 
66 | εξήντα έξι | 60 + 6 
67 | εξήντα εφτά (εξήντα επτά) | 60 + 7 
68 | εξήντα οχτώ (εξήντα οκτώ) | 60 + 8 
69 | εξήντα εννιά (εξήντα εννέα) | 60 + 9 
70 | εβδομήντα | 70 (7* × 10†)
71 | εβδομήντα ένα | 70 + 1 
72 | εβδομήντα δύο | 70 + 2 
73 | εβδομήντα τρία | 70 + 3 
74 | εβδομήντα τέσσερα | 70 + 4 
75 | εβδομήντα πέντε | 70 + 5 
76 | εβδομήντα έξι | 70 + 6 
77 | εβδομήντα εφτά (εβδομήντα επτά) | 70 + 7 
78 | εβδομήντα οχτώ (εβδομήντα οκτώ) | 70 + 8 
79 | εβδομήντα εννιά (εβδομήντα εννέα) | 70 + 9 
80 | ογδόντα | 80 (8* × 10†)
81 | ογδόντα ένα | 80 + 1 
82 | ογδόντα δύο | 80 + 2 
83 | ογδόντα τρία | 80 + 3 
84 | ογδόντα τέσσερα | 80 + 4 
85 | ογδόντα πέντε | 80 + 5 
86 | ογδόντα έξι | 80 + 6 
87 | ογδόντα εφτά (ογδόντα επτά) | 80 + 7 
88 | ογδόντα οχτώ (ογδόντα οκτώ) | 80 + 8 
89 | ογδόντα εννιά (ογδόντα εννέα) | 80 + 9 
90 | ενενήντα | 90 (9* × 10†)
91 | ενενήντα ένα | 90 + 1 
92 | ενενήντα δύο | 90 + 2 
93 | ενενήντα τρία | 90 + 3 
94 | ενενήντα τέσσερα | 90 + 4 
95 | ενενήντα πέντε | 90 + 5 
96 | ενενήντα έξι | 90 + 6 
97 | ενενήντα εφτά (ενενήντα επτά) | 90 + 7 
98 | ενενήντα οχτώ (ενενήντα οκτώ) | 90 + 8 
99 | ενενήντα εννιά (ενενήντα εννέα) | 90 + 9 
100 | εκατό | 100


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 18, 2011)

Μόνο το αριθμητικό "90" στη δεξιά στήλη διόρθωσε, και είναι εντάξει.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2011)

Του το έφτιαξα :) Νομίζω ότι αυτά τα κάνει για να δει αν διαβάζουμε αυτά που γράφει


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 18, 2011)

Όντως!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2011)

Γιατί δεν αποτυπώνουμε τους αριθμούς 13-19 ως 10+3 ... 10+9; Επειδή δεν τα γράφουμε χωριστά; Ας τα γράψουμε 10-3 ... 10-9.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν αποτυπώνουμε τους αριθμούς 13-19 ως 10+3 ... 10+9; Επειδή δεν τα γράφουμε χωριστά; Ας τα γράψουμε 10-3 ... 10-9.


 Πολύ σωστά. Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένα, δεν φαίνεται ότι όντως η λέξη για τον αριθμό δεκατρία αποτελείται από το δέκα και το τρία, κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2011)

Μα και τα "έντεκα" και "δώδεκα" τέτοια είναι, απλώς αντίστροφα: 1+10, 2+10.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Στην ουσία ναι, αλλά νομίζω ότι ξεφεύγει από τον σκοπό αυτής της λίστας, επειδή δεν λέμε "εν", και "δω", αλλά "ένα" και "δύο". Είναι σύνθετη η λέξη, αλλά το πρώτο συνθετικό δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως χωριστή λέξη. Ειδικά το "δω" — αλλά και το "εν", αφού δεν χρησιμοποιείται στην κοινή νεοελληνική.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

Έχετε όλοι δίκιο και έκανα βελτιώσεις, όσο μπορούσα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2011)

Μου άρεσε πολύ η γλώσσα Νίμπια: πλήρες, ξεκάθαρο δωδεκαδικό σύστημα. Δεν τους παίρνουνε για προγραμματιστές;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2011)

Περί της χρήσης ή μη του _εν _(=ένα) στη ΝΕ:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2011)

Εφόσον στα αγγλικά κατασημαίνεται ότι *thirty = 3[SUP]*[/SUP] × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* και *fifty = 5[SUP]*[/SUP] × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* (όπου τα [SUP]* [/SUP] και [SUP]†[/SUP] δηλώνουν "διαφορετική μορφή" και "διαφορετική λέξη" αντίστοιχα), τότε γιατί να μην πούμε κι εμείς ότι: τριάντα = *3 × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* 
σαράντα = *4[SUP]*[/SUP] × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* 
πενήντα = *5[SUP]*[/SUP] × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* 
εξήντα = *6 × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* 
εβδομήντα = *7[SUP]*[/SUP] × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* 
ογδόντα = *8[SUP]*[/SUP] × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]* 
ενενήντα = *9[SUP]*[/SUP] × 10[SUP]†[/SUP]*​Άλλωστε μπορεί σήμερα να έχουμε -άντα, -ήντα και -όντα, αλλά όλα τους από το _*-(ή)κοντα *_προέρχονται, το οποίο αποτελεί διαφορετική λέξη για τη δήλωση του «δέκα» σύμφωνα με την κωδικοποίηση του κου Τακασούγκι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

Καμιά αντίρρηση, είχα δει μόνο τα γαλλικά. Κάνε μου τη χάρη να τα κοπιάρεις, και κάνε κάτι και για το 12.


----------



## Themis (Nov 18, 2011)

Ας πούμε και κάτι μεταφραστικό. Πώς λέγεται το 37 στη γλώσσα χούλι της Παπουασίας-Νέας Γουϊνέας;
ngui ki, ngui tebone-gonaga karia = (15 × 2) + (7 obj. of the 3rd 15)
Δεκαπεντεδύο και εφτά (άνθρωποι/ ζώα/ ψάρια/ ....) της τρίτης δεκαπεντάδας.
Στοιχειώδες.


----------

